# Refrigerador no se detiene



## javierclima (Jul 31, 2014)

mi refrigerador no se detiene le cambie el termostato aun asi sigue funcionando con un termostato nuevo lo probe y este funciona hace el click con el frio
 ayuuda porfavor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2014)

Puede ser que el equipo *ya no rinda* y entonces no para . . .  termostato mas , termostato menos.

Igual nos estás dándo pocos datos , enfria bien ? enfria poco ? es free frost o común ?


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 31, 2014)

> este funciona hace el click con el frio



si hace "click" con el frio deberia cortar...
pero son pocos datos los que dejaste, como dice dosmetros pone mas datos

de cuantos terminales es el termostato???!!


----------



## javierclima (Jul 31, 2014)

enfria excelente es de r-12 pero lo arregle hice el cambio directo y es comun cuando lo desenchufo da golpeteos


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 31, 2014)

> de cuantos terminales es el termostato???!!





> es free frost o común ?





> pero lo arregle hice el cambio directo



lo arreglaste??o lo cambiaste???

marca y modelo.??...


----------



## javierclima (Jul 31, 2014)

solaris8 lo arregle le hize el retrofitt o retrolavado cambie el filtro lo cargue con 406 compre el termostato original de fenza por ende el refri es fenza es uno comun le hize el cambio es de 3 pines el termostato y tiene una excelente congelacion congela al instante es viejo y es de los comunes y aun asi no para


----------



## latino372000 (Jul 31, 2014)

revisa el relay que no este quedandose pegado


----------



## frisil (Ago 3, 2014)

Hola compañero, no tendría que ver el cambio de refrigerante con que no funcione el termostato, tengo entendido que el bulbo del termostato está cargado con el mismo gas que viene en el sistema.
Hay termostatos que se pueden graduar


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 3, 2014)

una pregunta que me atormenta....si le sacas una pata al termostato, se detiene el compresor!!!!????
A se detiene
falla el termostato
B no se detiene
falla alambrado



> lo ideal seria que tuvieras un manómetro para medir la presión después de haber cargado el gas



si y un termometro para medir si llega a la temperatura de corte


----------



## frisil (Ago 3, 2014)

hola compañero, esa prueba es imprecisa. Hay mucho factores que influyen aquí 
1.- El termostato controla los siclos de temperatura del sistema.
Por lo cual si lo desconectamos y la nevera no a llegado a los grado correspondiente de paro, va a parar (circuito abierteo).
2.- El circuito de deshielo es realizado por un timer electrónico o electromecánico, que desconecta la nevera cada 4. 6,8, 12 hora depende del modelo xxxx…
Ejemplo: trabaja 8 horas desconecta el compresor y activa la resistencia por 20 min. 
Ahora en realidad no sé qué tipo de heladera o nevera,  hay refrigeradores muy básico que solo tienen termostatos, que por la información aquí expuesta creo que es uno de estos.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 4, 2014)

> 1.- El termostato controla los siclos de temperatura del sistema.
> Por lo cual si lo desconectamos y la nevera no a llegado a los grado correspondiente de paro, va a parar (circuito abierteo).



si amigo por eso lo dije, el problema viene desde cambio el termostato, se le puede haber cruzado  algun cable, si fuera el timer estaria el compresor detenido
otra variable que no conocemos es la temperatura, si no llega no va a parar


----------



## julio villacorta (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola compañeros de refris no se mucho pero tuve un problema con mi refri lg le pasaba q no dejaba de cargar no sabia q hacer pero al observar en la parte de atrás vi un desagüe y un recipiente con agua acumulada y una pequeña tubería del compresor estaba sumergida en ese recipiente lo vacíe y limpie bien el deposito y funcionó normal. No se si ayudo con ese comentario pero también si alguien me explica lo de ese depósito y la tubería pequeña en el deposito de desagüe


----------



## frisil (Ago 5, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> si amigo por eso lo dije, el problema viene desde cambio el termostato, se le puede haber cruzado  algun cable, si fuera el timer estaria el compresor detenido
> otra variable que no conocemos es la temperatura, si no llega no va a parar



asi es compañero


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Ojo que si el termostato es de otra marca , idéntico y compatible pero de otra marca , tienen las patas en distinto órden  ya me pasó


----------

